# Got my pack



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks to all...just one small query - is there supposed to be a membership card of some description?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yes there is.... I'll check it out for you


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks Clive...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 14, 2004)

Just sleep well thinking its gone missing in the post and someone, somewhere is using it to take a nice big loan out in your name :lol:

just kidding


----------



## ttmonkey (Feb 28, 2005)

Maverick said:


> Just sleep well thinking its gone missing in the post and someone, somewhere is using it to take a nice big loan out in your name :lol:
> 
> just kidding


woudln't be the first time mate....happened to me a few years ago....! Cops turned up at my door as well as quite a few irate debt collectors...

classic from the copper ' what band do you play in?'

bewildered reply ' I'm not in a band'...turns out someone did the instant credit thing and bought two fender stratocasters....!

Think i'm safe enough with a membership card though....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Got my pack today as well 

no Brooklands CD tho


----------

